# The new tiels!



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Meet Squeek (Lutino) and Skylar (whiteface)!

Squeek is splayed leg and Skylar is quite friendly contrary to what I was told!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow that leg looks awkward!! can anything be done about it or is it too late? they are very cute tho!! congrats!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> wow that leg looks awkward!! can anything be done about it or is it too late? they are very cute tho!! congrats!!


I would imagine that there is a surgery but as long as it doesn't cause her too much discomfort I won't pursue it. The sad thing is it is simple to correct on a baby 
The lady said she was a retired breeder and had bred the parents and handfed these two from the egg. That being said her story had a lot of inconsistencies in it and I question everything now. She told me squeek had no problems perching, yet every 30 mins or so she falls to the floor. She said Skylar was not tame and bit really hard. He steps right up for us? We are going to make some modifications for squeek just to make things easier for now! She is a cuddly fid too


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah i figured it was only something drastic like that.....must be hard tho but i suppose she would be used to it!! its amazing how adaptive animals are!! sounds like the woman is a bit of a worry.....she must have done something to really upset Skylar....thats so nice they are cuddly/tame....half the battle there....makes looking after them alot easier...


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

These two are so pretty  They will have such a better life with you from the sound of things. Surely being a breeder she should have known how to deal with Squeeks splayed leg? Some people never cease to amaze me. I do hope that Squeek continues to get around OK and Skylar looks similar to Millie. Congratulations on your new family members.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty tiels, sure to bad about the the leg, poor thing, it looks so miserable to have to have a leg like that.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute  Iam glad you could give them a good home.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

MomoandMillie said:


> These two are so pretty  They will have such a better life with you from the sound of things. Surely being a breeder she should have known how to deal with Squeeks splayed leg? Some people never cease to amaze me. I do hope that Squeek continues to get around OK and Skylar looks similar to Millie. Congratulations on your new family members.


That was my thought. I am not a breeder, but I have researched it so that I can try and that is one of the first things I learned! Her story has changed from the start too!

She askedme to take them because she was moving and wasn't allowed pets. Then she was keeping her African Grey?

I don't know. But they are here now and doing well. We are weaning them from the daily helping of lettuce though :blink:


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

I've just had a similar experience with my new little girl, told a pack of lies etc, so I understand where you are coming from. How old are they? Can the leg not be massaged until it can be strapped? I don't know, I was reading on here about splayed legs recently but maybe that is only for baby birds? Animals are really good at compensating for loss of limbs though.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

MomoandMillie said:


> I've just had a similar experience with my new little girl, told a pack of lies etc, so I understand where you are coming from. How old are they? Can the leg not be massaged until it can be strapped? I don't know, I was reading on here about splayed legs recently but maybe that is only for baby birds? Animals are really good at compensating for loss of limbs though.


They are approximately 8 years old now. That tecnique is for the bubs. That's why it is so crucial to keep an eye on them. These things are easy to fix when they are bubs as they are so pliable! As they get older it becomes permanent. She seems to compensate fairly well, Skylar is very protective of her. We are going to make a few adjustments to the cage and perches for her comfort and ease.

I wanted to try breeding with my two pairs, but I am beginning to think that my calling is really in rescue. I am going to give it some time and then make a choice, but I feel exhilerated to help a little fid. I've never had any bubs though so I don't know. I am going to try it and go from there!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a shame, but to go 8 years with one leg in the air says a lot about the little darling. 
I wanted a little friend for MoMo (also aged 7/8) that's why we got Millie, never really thought about the adult stuff that could go on. The pet store said "Oh no they won't mate, they only mate if you have nesting boxes" I sure hope that that is one thing they did get right?
My husband and I have always been the rescuers......we currently have 2 dogs aged 11 & 8, both rescued as pups, 2 cats aged 7 and 5, one who is the son of a rescue and 2 tiels....Momo who was mistreated before and now Millie. I keep saying that we are definitely having no more....do you see what happens when the kids leave home?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

MomoandMillie said:


> That's a shame, but to go 8 years with one leg in the air says a lot about the little darling.
> I wanted a little friend for MoMo (also aged 7/8) that's why we got Millie, never really thought about the adult stuff that could go on. The pet store said "Oh no they won't mate, they only mate if you have nesting boxes" I sure hope that that is one thing they did get right?
> My husband and I have always been the rescuers......we currently have 2 dogs aged 11 & 8, both rescued as pups, 2 cats aged 7 and 5, one who is the son of a rescue and 2 tiels....Momo who was mistreated before and now Millie. I keep saying that we are definitely having no more....do you see what happens when the kids leave home?


Momo and millie will mate whether they have a nesting box or not as my breeding pair does without a nesting box!!! I would suggest just keeping a eye on them and if they start mating, remove them or put a nesting box in!! Is momo and millie bonding to each other (sitting next to each other, and doing everythng together)? Because they are more likely to mate if they are bonded to each other!! Just messege me if you have questions? Melissa


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

People lying about their birds is so common but it always shocks me. They are beautiful and are bound to have a better life with you.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

It's good that they have found their way into your good hands, especially considering their past. Poor little Squeak, I didn’t know about this condition. 

So I’m a little curious, why wean them from their lettuce?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ann said:


> It's good that they have found their way into your good hands, especially considering their past. Poor little Squeak, I didn’t know about this condition.
> 
> So I’m a little curious, why wean them from their lettuce?


The lettuce gives them diareaha *(spelling) they eat too much, a little is fine though.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Silly me, should have thought of that! lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was reading someone with a Cockatiel had the same thing, the splayed legs, they took it to the vet and something was put on its leg(s) to get it back to normal (this one was not young but not old either) - probably going to be harder since that 'tiel's had it for 8 years, what a shame. They're real cuties though.


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

They are beautiful. I have to say Squeeks legs are just like my Princess. Don't be too disappointed if she doesn't utilize some of the changes you make for her in the cage. Princess doesn't even use the thick calcium perch I have in there anymore or the bed. She just loves her food dish. Hopefully she'll like the canary nest I'll be getting her. However I will say having them in a cage that is only 18" tall helps alot because she is able to easily climb around on the grate of the cage from the food dish to the water dish. I'm not sure how Squeek will do but the other day when Princess had a shower she didn't groom herself so she started shivering so I had to put her in the sun and help her dry out.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

tstmard said:


> They are beautiful. I have to say Squeeks legs are just like my Princess. Don't be too disappointed if she doesn't utilize some of the changes you make for her in the cage. Princess doesn't even use the thick calcium perch I have in there anymore or the bed. She just loves her food dish. Hopefully she'll like the canary nest I'll be getting her. However I will say having them in a cage that is only 18" tall helps alot because she is able to easily climb around on the grate of the cage from the food dish to the water dish. I'm not sure how Squeek will do but the other day when Princess had a shower she didn't groom herself so she started shivering so I had to put her in the sun and help her dry out.


Skylar is so good to her, he grooms her and really looks after her it is sweet to watch! We'll just have to do some experimenting to make it easier for our girls eh? I think I'll try a canary nest to, it's a good idea!


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

Prince keeps a good eye on her as well in exchange for some head preens.But it does go both ways he'll preen her too. It is sweet watching them together. It's a good lesson for my kids to watch, learning just because someone has a handicap as I tell them, it doesn't mean they don't deserve everything we have and should be treated the same.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

tstmard said:


> Prince keeps a good eye on her as well in exchange for some head preens.But it does go both ways he'll preen her too. It is sweet watching them together. It's a good lesson for my kids to watch, learning just because someone has a handicap as I tell them, it doesn't mean they don't deserve everything we have and should be treated the same.


That's what I love most about having these animals! Our oldest child has a disability and it was a deaf dog that helped him to understand it! Now it's all these different birds that we have cared for that help him to embrace his differences as more a strength than a disability!

One of my biggest and successful adoptions is Snowy (he's in my sig). We took in him and his mate. His mate Buddy had a brain tumor wich had cause him to obsessively pluck Snowy for years. Poor snowy was nearly bald when he came to us and Buddy didn't survive so it was a double wammy for the poor fid. I though for sure that he would be staying cause he was so ugly and needy!
Well two of the neighbourhood kids (9 and 13) come over regularly to play with the birds and learn about them. Snowy just took to them it was almost fate. So I went over the one day while the girls were in school and I spoke to their parents. I explained the proper care and training ect... I gave them the cage and food and offered my ongoing support. Snowy is starting to feather out and is so loved. Those two little girls spoil him with affection. That's what he needed. I have a lot of birds to love, I couldn;t give him that undivided attention, he likes not having to share. I still pop in to check on him and have a visit but he is doing so well. That is why I love to rescue these fids, I like to make a difference!
There have been a lot of birds like snowy over this past summer. At first I wanted to keep them all but I realized that if I did that not only would I be selfish but I would limit the birds that I could help. So now I only keep the most critical birds, such as Big Maggie or Squeek. The rest I find good homes for. My door will always be open if they need to return though. 
Something for you to consider Susan...you definately have the heart for it...just a thought.


----------

